# What to get?



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

I've made a few posts before to give me ideas but my first buy was going to be a snake, this unfortunely hasnt worked out so I am looking at a mammal sooner rather than later.

Hopefully you can help me decide, I will give you my spec now and see if anything will fit it.

* I have a space in my room which is about 5ft wide, 3ft deep and about 6ft high. This is where it will go so nothing bigger and nothing that needs to be outside.

* I have carpets so prefer something which wont leave a permenant stain, so a mess is fine aslong as it wont stain, eg a substrate that will stain or that they will faeces out of the cage. I have seen cages with guards to catch the faeces.

* I work around 7/8 till 4/5/6/7 so something that will be active in the evening. I wont mind nocturnal aslong as it wont keep me awake, it is in my room.

* I want something that I can handle and will happily run around my room. I'd prefer something that won't chew through my cables but I suppose this can't be helped.

* I would like a small group so 2- 5 of the animal depending on what it is.

* I do not want to breed so it will be all males or all females to prevent breeding.

* I would like something that is entertaining, so doesnt sleep all the time, so quite active.

* Cost isn't an issue but it has to be within reason, eg hundreds not thousands.

* I would like to get them young so I can watch them grow and tame them myself.

* Finally based on the other posts I think these may fit the above:
Degus
Chinchillas
Sugar Gliders
Rats
Chickmunks
Pygmy Hedgehog

My favourite of the lot are Sugar Gldiers.

Would 5ft wide, 3ft deep and about 6ft high be enough for them? I would let them out in my room as much as possible.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sugar gliders are great, as long as you're willing to put the time and effort in  That space is a great size for a glider cage, as well. They can bond very closely with their human, but have quite a complicated diet. If you think you are interested in them, please have a read through the various stickies on: www.sugar-glider.co.uk/forum (especially diet). Although, gliders can be quite noisy, so if you are a light sleeper, not really the best pet for in your bedroom.

Another one that ticks all of your requirements and is quite a bit easier to care for is a group of rats  They are fantastic pets and so under-rated! So very personable, easy to train, snuggly, usually happy to come out around you (so when you can get them out, regardless of the time of day, they are happy... gliders are very nocturnal), etc etc etc.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Sugar gliders are great, as long as you're willing to put the time and effort in  That space is a great size for a glider cage, as well. They can bond very closely with their human, but have quite a complicated diet. If you think you are interested in them, please have a read through the various stickies on: www.sugar-glider.co.uk/forum (especially diet). Although, gliders can be quite noisy, so if you are a light sleeper, not really the best pet for in your bedroom.
> 
> Another one that ticks all of your requirements and is quite a bit easier to care for is a group of rats  They are fantastic pets and so under-rated! So very personable, easy to train, snuggly, usually happy to come out around you (so when you can get them out, regardless of the time of day, they are happy... gliders are very nocturnal), etc etc etc.


How much are they to buy each? I would probably be looking at a pre-made cage unless you surgest otherwise. Pre-made seem to be around 2x2x6, so how many would fit in there happily? I was thinking 3?

I am actually a very heavy sleeper, I'm more worried that my TV with surround sound would scare them? I am not bothered about them nocturnal as I am usually in around 6 and go to sleep anywhere between 10 and 2 in morning.

If I let them out ar ethey likely to faeces everywhere? ad is it easy to get off? Do they move around a lot quite fast? As I think it would be hard to keep an eye on 3 of them at the same time, so elt 1 out at a time?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* I woulda come to reply once I was back at my computer... No need to send me a PM with a link unless it's been seveal days 

You can get bigger cages than that and I'd try to aim for something a bit wider than two feet.  The height is good, though 

Depending on where you get them from, you are looking between £100-150 each. A group of three is a great group. You'd be best with either three neutered boys or three girls, (or a mixture of the two) though. Breeding gliders can be quite stressful and not to be taken lightly (especially with a brand new keeper)


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Waht about the TV? would it bother them?

If I let them out are they likely to faeces everywhere? and is it easy to get off? Do they move around a lot quite fast? As I think it would be hard to keep an eye on 3 of them at the same time, so let 1 out at a time?

Im jsut worried that my bedroom wouldn't be suitable to let them out in.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

* If I let them out are they likely to faeces everywhere? *

yes

*and is it easy to get off? *

yes, reasonably so.. depends where it goes!

*Do they move around a lot quite fast? *

YES!!!

*As I think it would be hard to keep an eye on 3 of them at the same time, so let 1 out at a time?*

umm.. you can try that i guess... tho i would think it more fun to watch them all bouncing about.

* Im just worried that my bedroom wouldn't be suitable to let them out in.*

you would have to glider proof it to some extent first... make sure no holes they can get down, nothing harmful about and so on..

hth

N


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Sugar gliders are great, as long as you're willing to put the time and effort in  That space is a great size for a glider cage, as well. They can bond very closely with their human, but have quite a complicated diet. If you think you are interested in them, please have a read through the various stickies on: www.sugar-glider.co.uk/forum (especially diet). Although, gliders can be quite noisy, so if you are a light sleeper, not really the best pet for in your bedroom.
> 
> Another one that ticks all of your requirements and is quite a bit easier to care for is a group of rats  They are fantastic pets and so under-rated! So very personable, easy to train, snuggly, usually happy to come out around you (so when you can get them out, regardless of the time of day, they are happy... gliders are very nocturnal), etc etc etc.


gliders are totally ftw! they're great as pets and a complete joy to look after IMO


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They can't be potty trained, no. So they will poo and pee everywhere. It's realtively easy to clean up, though. I use diluted F10 for all my crittery cleaning and it's brilliant!

Letting them out one at a time isn't really a good idea. They need eachother as a colony and will feel uncomfortable without the rest of their group around.

As long as they are brought up around the noises of a TV, that shouldn't be a problem, either.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

If they poo on the carpet or wall will it stain? Do they do it often or is it once a blue moon.

My room has loads of places they could get to
- Under wardrobe
- Under TV stand
- Under computer desk
- Under bed
etc

Would I be able to keep them under control or should I find a room with less things in?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They poo and pee a lot... Not once in a blue moon at all.

I'd personally, find a room with less "stuff". My critters have their own room and they can mess that up as much as they like. Gliders do have a smell that is uniquely theirs and are known for flinging food, so if you are house proud, they are not the pet for you. And due to the high fructose content of their diet, their wee is pretty sticky.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not bothered but the rest of my family is.

Is there anything similar that isnt as messy but just as cute and can be handled?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Nothing similar, I'm afraid. I'd go back to the rats idea. They can be potty trained and are very people friendly if handled properly from a young age.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Nothing similar, I'm afraid. I'd go back to the rats idea. They can be potty trained and are very people friendly if handled properly from a young age.


I know many people say they are underated but I guess I am looking at something a little more ....uhm... 'exotic' I guess.

What about Chinchillas or Degus?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Both are notorious poo flingers (you will be amazed in the places you'll find their poo!) and will chew ANYTHING! So all wires need to be in a different room. Don't expect to have any skirting board or wallpaper, either.

I think rats are going to be your best bet. Don't get something just to be different.. Get a pet that suits your needs. And a few rats tick all of the points you asked for.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

What about Pouched Rats, Chickmunks or Ground Squirrels?

Do Pouched Rats have the same positives you mention about 'normal' rats?

If with Chinchillas or Degus I got a cage with guards and watched them when they are out would that help things?

I mean I love the sound of Sugar Gliders but I have this image of one gliding round my room and dropping missiles of poo on my TV and clothes. I really want a Sugar Glider now but its just the whole poo problem with them. How often do they poo, like every 5 minutes? If its every hour I can handle that.

I could get some wire protectors, cover my TV with a throw over maybe and cover the gaps.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't have experience with pouched rats or ground squirrels. I wouldn't call chipmunks a cuddly pet at all. They are a more look at only pet. Ask loulou or FIXX on here about GPRs... I know they breed them.

As for how often a glider poops, I've never timed it. They don't do it when they are gliding, though... They tend to stand very still while they poo.

And chillers and degus... There is no way you can contain their poo!! We always keep our critters in their room, but when we had chinchillas, we'd find their poo all over the house. Also, when they bathe in their sand, that flies everywhere. And you can't really let them have free run of a room with things like a tv in without some very imaginative DIY to make it safe. They chew EVERYTHING. Like I said, skirting boards, wall paper, THE WALL... We still have indents in our critter room wall from chinchillas.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

I have decided Sugar Gliders are out of the running, they are adorable and very cute but I dont think I know anyone who could give them the same care I would and I would want to go on holiday etc.

I think now it is between:

Rats
Pouched Rats
Chinchillas
Degus


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't see how chillers or degus can be on your list if you are worried about poo getting everywhere. Honestly, I am sure they teleport their poo around the house. And they will chew everything when let out and you can't just leave them in their cage all the time. I can take pictures of the damage they've done to the animal room, if you want.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

I believe you dont worry, I just dont think they are as bad as Sugar Gliders from reading so Degus and Chinchillas could be more tolerable.

mmmmmmmmm Im so unsure, lol.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Not at all... Degus and chins are by far more destructive than gliders. The mess a glider makes can be cleaned up, but the mess 'gus and cillers make can't always been cleaned up with a simple wet rag. Yes, gliders fling food and have sticky wee, but all that can be cleaned up with relative ease. The mess our last chillers made needs plaster and skirting boards to fix.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

I watched a video of the negatives of a Sugar Glider on you tube by expert village.

I picked up these negative from the video:

They bite and scratch - Doesnt bother me one bit.

They will wee on your clothes - I could change into something I dont mind or could wash my clothes. 

They wee / throw food within a 2ft range fo the cage - Aslong as it doesnt stain I can handle this.

They have an odour if not cleaned out often - Can clean every few days so thats ok.

They bark in the night - Im a sound sleeper and nothing wakes me.

Live for 15 years - Its fine I have other pets that live longer and have already been to University.

Food can take 15-20 minutes to prepare which I dont mind but how complicated is it, I mean I've looked at some care sheets and diet tables but they dont make sense to me???

Live insects - I already have a colony of crickets and cockroaches for my Lizard.

So my main issues would be the faeces and wee but if it is easy to clean up therefore not likely to stain or smell then its ok.

Figuring out the diet which currently confuses me looking at the tables with 2.3 and 4 of this and that???

Finally if I went away for the weekend is it easy to find a sitter for them?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That's why I said to join the glider forum. There is a whole section on diets. It's not an easy thing to get the hang of.

And yes, they smell... All animals do. It's kinda a sweet, musty smell. I didn't say it is easy to clean up after gliders... I said it is easier to clean up than after chinchillas and degus. Their poo doesn't just appear randomly around the house, nor do they eat your walls. But it's sticky and there's no way to potty train them.

I still think rats are your best bet.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

If I was to be honest rats dont appeal to me at the moment but I'm told they are under rated so is there something I could be missing?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Honestly, rats are the BEST small pet you can get. They are like dogs in smaller packages. I started keeping rats when I was 7 or 8 (am 25 now) and would never be without at least a couple.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi, got your message and had time to skim through this thread..

Pouched Rats don't sound as if they would be for you unless you have a lot of spare time to put into keeping one tame, constantly. They are high maintenance but very very rewarding. They have been known to chew through metal though so they don't tick the chew box. Also they are the dirtiest animals I have ever kept in terms of how they live. They are clean in themselves but they make a large nest, poo a LOT (and smell bad) and hoard fruit n veg til it rots. They need cleaning every day, at least a spot clean and you have to hunt down where they hide the fresh stuff...

Space wise, I have kept pairs in ferret style cages but found them too small for cramming enough in for them to do although they like the height for climbing. My favourite setup is a giant dog crate but only adults can be kept like this as youngsters would escape. Whatever setup you go for they need time out of the cage, as with all animals really but pouched rats need more mental stimulation than most.


Chinchillas and Degus are very chewy. Will, as Amalthea said, chew ANYTHING. It wouldnt really be possible to chin/degu proof your room unless you have a very plain room with nothing in it! Great fun though, both species.


Don't rule out a Hedgehog, that could work. Not sure they tick all the boxes but then you do have a lot of boxes you want ticked!


What about some kind of Gerbil/ Jird species? They can have similar attributes to a rat although slightly less intelligent perhaps. They can be great for teaching simple tricks and some do like to be with you so wouldn't necessarily run off anyway hence no need to chew proof. A Duprasi/ Fat Tailed Gerbil? Quite chewy but don't really climb which is a bonus. Naturally docile. 


I have recently had Nile Rats and they are very rewarding. Tough to get hold of though.


Short Tailed Opposum? You'd have to ask someone else about those though, never met one!


A Ground Squirrel could suit. Mine are silly tame but again, like to chew.


That said, if you didn't plan to leave your pet unsupervised chewing shouldnt be a worry.


Also, droppings wise I could only suggest a rabbit. That is the only animal I can think of thats dropping don't smell or stick.. apart from the soft ones they do which they eat, if they happen to step in that kind you could have a mucky carpet. The droppings that a rabbit 'scatters' when out in your room would be dry and no smell. If neutered, it probably wouldnt do this anyway. Could be totally litter trained :2thumb:

Pretty much any other animal, the droppings smell, can make a mess and not many species can be litter trained.. especially exotic ones.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Honestly, rats are the BEST small pet you can get. They are like dogs in smaller packages. I started keeping rats when I was 7 or 8 (am 25 now) and would never be without at least a couple.


Agree! I always say rats are as good as dogs :2thumb:

Trainable, intelligent and enjoy being with you :flrt:


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

I've just been watching videos of rats and pouched rats opening doors, walking on hind legs, answering to commands / name calling.

Are they easy to train?

My only problem is they only live for around 2 years and would like something longer.

I would be supervising the animal that is out so would make sure it doesnt chew anything to the best of my ability, lol.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

dragon ranch said:


> I've jsut been watching videos of rats and pouched rats opening doors, walking on hind legs, answering to commands / name calling.
> 
> Are they easy to learn?
> 
> My only problem is they only live for around 2 years.


 
Pouched Rats live for 8 years.

and categorically NO these tricks are not easy to learn. The owner of Matisse put in a lot of time and hard work to get him to do those things and that was AFTER she bonded with him.

With pouched rats, the bonding proceedure takes a lot of time and patience. You couldnt begin to train one until you have its trust.

If you have lots and lots of time and patience then I would say consider a pouched rat but please think about it and talk to other keepers.: victory:


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

This is so hard to decide


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Short tailed opossums are fantastic, as well, but they aren't overly easy to get ahold of at the moment. My Oliver is a lovely little misery guts!  I love him to bits and he is so entertaining. And they're pretty easy to care for. But their poo STINKS (like other insectivores). And they are dirty nasty little things (well, Oliver is, anyways... not sure if he's the norm).


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Forget the faeces and chewing, what would be best?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I still think rats. Going by your posts in this thread, the pooing and chewing are big points to you, therefore, I'm not going to just "forget it"  

Please don't take this the wrong way, but you seem to want something just for it's unusual-ness... You've posted things that are important points and when I said rats would be best, going by your criteria, you said you wanted something "more exotic".


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

I love all animals, its just that unusual animals appeal to me. I don't buy animals to 'show off', its just I enjoy something different I haven't come across before. One of my exes had a Rat and I didnt see the appeal, same with rabbits, hamsters and mice.

I guess I am unsure of what I want, hence the making of this thread.

I dont mind dedicating time to taming, handling, excercise and cleaning.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

If you want my opinion, don't get anything yet. It would be awful if you decided on something and it turned out it wasn't for you after all. 

Why not try to go to a couple of shows and see what animals you can meet? Or try to visit someone who keeps what you are thinking of getting so you can meet some animals in the fur?


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

well ok i know thay are commen and stuff but gerbels are butifull littel things active in the evening entertaning to watch easy to tame be ward thay will eat your cuffs and any ties thay may fall in i remeber that thay some how got hold of my school tie once thay toaly destroyed it with inabout 5 mins ah good times you can hand feed them trets and as added to thatthay will tell you when thay run out of water by banging on the water bottel


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

degus are notorious poo flingers and sand flingers lol but I dont find it all around the house - if you keep them in the one room you will probably find it all around the cage and immediate space and they will poo as they are running around but I dont find it as bad as when they are in their cage - they do have a reputation for chewing everything but again I havent ever had a problem with mine when they were out - I had 4 at one point now I only have 2 and both sets would chew anything and everything in the cage and anything they could drag through the bars but they wont chew anything when out as they are too busy running around looking at everything - also the poo is hard and dry like little pellets so its easy to hoover up - the sand would be a pain on carpet though I keep mine in a wooden floor - dead easy to clean up after them


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

With Rats is it easy to get hold of different coloured rats, eg a black, a white and a topaz or would they all be the same colour from a breeder, would I need 3 different breeders?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's relatively easy to get rats from one breeder that all look very different. Where abouts are ya? Maybe one of us can point you in the right direction...


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Im in Wakefield / Leeds, West Yorkshire.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, you are THAT far from me and I've just paired up a couple rats... Am expecting mismarked roan dumbos (probably champagne and black)... A friend of mine, who lives in Wigan, regularly has babies available... All sorts of colors, ear types, coat type. Or I think saxon isn't that far from ya and she has quite a lot of rattie bubs regularly, so maybe worth PMing her and seeing what she's got available.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice, well I get paid next month so will see


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

In the mean time, maybe have a good look through care sheets of the critters you'd be interested in and see if they would suit you. Also look into the cost fo care, prices of housing, etc


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Just wondering how many would you recommend keeping of the below? I want to be able to get them all out together but have to be able to control them on my own.

Rats (was thinking 2-5)
Degus (Was thinking 2-3)

All the same sex so no breeding.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Three is always a good number with social critters... That way if the worst should happen and one passes away, you aren't in a rush to find the lonely remaining one a friend. But anything above that is good  As long as you've got housing suitable for the number you've got


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

true but with gerbels i foundd that if you get the reamaning one a new friend it will not work out I dunno why


----------



## blackberry (Jan 14, 2009)

have you not considered ferrets?

they sleep 18 hrs a day, can be litter trained, walked on a lead live in a cage but need time to run every day ?


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

chinchillas are seriously messy in their cages but when out they just do dry hard droppings and i've never had one wee outside of its cage??


----------

